# Nil Wood Grips



## cruce (Feb 28, 2009)

Has anyone seen a Pair of Nil Wood Grips w/logo for the Sig P239, I have looked everywhere, price No object, if you do please let me know.tumbleweed


----------



## guitarguy (Mar 29, 2009)

With the Sig logo? I can't find them period. I want a set, too.


----------



## B Brazier (Sep 30, 2008)

I would like to see sig offer the Equinox grips as an option, or even walnut grips, I know they have them for some but not every model, IMO the nitron finish with wood grips looks great


----------



## cruce (Feb 28, 2009)

*grips*

I have the Nil Wood Grips w/logo for my P232 gives the gun a little Class.

Will keep looking for them for my P239:smt023


----------



## B Brazier (Sep 30, 2008)

where can you get Nil grips


----------



## cruce (Feb 28, 2009)

*Nil Grips*

I called customer Service at Sig and at the time they had 10 pairs left for the P232, I am sure they are gone Now But you should call.

They do not show the Grips listed because they do not carry anymore, but may be worth a call that is what I did and told to do.:smt1099


----------



## cruce (Feb 28, 2009)

*Nil Grips w/log*

I have a second pair of Nil Wood Grips W/ Sig Logo that are brand new, Do you think I could get $60.00 dollars, for the Sig 232. Is ebay a good place?:smt1099


----------



## TitanCi (Apr 28, 2009)

B Brazier said:


> I would like to see sig offer the Equinox grips as an option, or even walnut grips, I know they have them for some but not every model, IMO the nitron finish with wood grips looks great


i called them. they don't offer them as options anymore =|


----------

